# Best way to freeze trout or redfish ?



## Cowboymatt (Aug 12, 2012)

I have been putting my filets in a gallon freezer bag then filling with water and feezing ,was wondering if there was a better way I have seen the vacume bags but wasn't sure if they were good for fish . Thought mabe you guys may know the best way to keep my fish fresh and last longer .


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

food saver for sure. I use them every time


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

*Food Saver*

X2 on the Food Saver. Easily good for 12 months.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Food Saver Vacuum System for Sure!*

After years of freezing bags of water and taking up freezer space with them, I made the switch to a vacuum packer last year. Very pleased with the results. The bags take up a lot less space in your freezer and we haven't noticed any difference in the fish. One trick that I use: towel dry the fillets before you bag them. The vacuum system pulls out excess water if you don't, and makes the heat seal difficult.

We use the vacuum system for lots of other types of meat now, buying in bulk and repackaging into meal-sized bags - chicken, steak, pork chops, salmon.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> After years of freezing bags of water and taking up freezer space with them, I made the switch to a vacuum packer last year. Very pleased with the results. The bags take up a lot less space in your freezer and we haven't noticed any difference in the fish. One trick that I use: towel dry the fillets before you bag them. The vacuum system pulls out excess water if you don't, and makes the heat seal difficult.


well said!


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been using a vacuum packer for years and one thing I have discovered that keeps bags from losing the vacuum is to double seal each end. Just an FYI


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> After years of freezing bags of water and taking up freezer space with them, I made the switch to a vacuum packer last year. Very pleased with the results.


Clayt, even flounder?


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

*vacuum sealers*

don't waste your money on the FoodSaver brand vacuum sealer. I have had 3 different models from $80-$180 and they were all P.O.S.

When my last foodsaver crapped out, I purchased the Ziplock brand vacuum sealer for <$50 (Walmart unfortunately) and it outperforms the FoodSaver and has less moving parts.

My plan was to by a cabelas commercial sealer, but i don't think it'll be necessary now.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Food saver for sure. If I catch my own shad or have leftover fresh shad that I bought, I seal it the same way for future use.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Another vote for FoodSaver. I've had mine for 10 years and use it a lot. No problems. It is the cheap 1200 model.


----------



## Cowboymatt (Aug 12, 2012)

Will they work for redfish on the half shell ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Water in freezer bags, it doesnt stay frozen long if at all.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Cowboymatt said:


> Will they work for redfish on the half shell ?


Yes, they work for everything just about. Make sure you buy the roll where you can cut your own lengths. I have also used for large snapper fillets as well.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Clayt, even flounder?
> 
> View attachment 580894


Z-Man, you are SUCH a show-off!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Z-Man, you are SUCH a show-off!!!


Yea and dem fish have bones im em yuk.I have used ziplock freezer bags since Nixon was presedent with no problems.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL! No Clayt, I could have sworn one time that you said any fish but not my delicate flounder


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

If u freeze em in saltwater they taste fresher when u thaw em out


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> After years of freezing bags of water and taking up freezer space with them, I made the switch to a vacuum packer last year. Very pleased with the results. The bags take up a lot less space in your freezer and we haven't noticed any difference in the fish. One trick that I use: towel dry the fillets before you bag them. The vacuum system pulls out excess water if you don't, and makes the heat seal difficult.
> 
> We use the vacuum system for lots of other types of meat now, buying in bulk and repackaging into meal-sized bags - chicken, steak, pork chops, salmon.


What he said^^^^^^^


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Not me, Matt. I've got flounder under vacuum as we speak...

Ruben, if you have a second freezer, no problem with the Ziplocs of water. We only have one freezer and ran out of room a couple of years ago (couldn't eat fast enough to keep up with the catching...). That and a SIL gave us a Food Saver that she wasn't using. No turning back now!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Clayt, even flounder?
> 
> View attachment 580894


Tip, cut off the tail and it saves you on the rolls. I also started doing the inside out fillet last year and can get the smaller males in a 6x12 bag.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I sometimes use this method on trout filets. Dip a filet in water and lay it out flat on a big cookie sheet. Freeze for 30 minutes or until the water is frozen hard. Repeat this step again only freezing longer until the filets are basically frozen but not too long like overnight. Take the filets and vacuum seal them. Basically this makes it easy to get to one or two filets without thawing out a whole bag. Reseal the bag.


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

The best sure way to keep fresh fish frozen is to put them in my freezer. Any filets that start to look a little ice-crystaled, I'll pull them out and eat them. That way you're always assured of getting only the best of what you left.


----------



## Bosshawg (Jun 1, 2012)

*F*

I know vacuum sealing works great for making many foods last a long time, but if you know you may not eat your catch right a way, freezing it in water is the way to go. I have had fish I know was over three years old frozen in water and tasted just like fresher caught fish. I have never stored my fish in Foodsaver bags so I really don't know long term would compare.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I have been using a vacuum sealer for several years, that's the only way to freeze anything for a long period of time!


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Water in freezer bags, it doesnt stay frozen long if at all.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


 Yep. I will spend my money on tackle and just eat more fish.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Just ate snapper frozen in may and it was good. Tomorrow ill eat crappie from a year ago. 


Frozen in tap water inside zip locks. Takes up a ton of freezer room though.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Ate many catfish frozen in those old waxed paper milk cartons as a kid. I think they are fine frozen in water, but like others said, the vacuum sealer is great. Sometimes I seal shrimp in the shell, and those horns are hard on vacuum bags. I just cut the seal off a ziplock bag, put the shrimp in the ziplock, and put it in the vacuum bag. Helps keep the shrimp from piercing the bag.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

SlickWillie said:


> Ate many catfish frozen in those old waxed paper milk cartons as a kid. I think they are fine frozen in water, but like others said, the vacuum sealer is great. Sometimes I seal shrimp in the shell, and those horns are hard on vacuum bags. I just cut the seal off a ziplock bag, put the shrimp in the ziplock, and put it in the vacuum bag. Helps keep the shrimp from piercing the bag.


I remember getting fish from my Grandpa in those old milk cartons. My mom would save our cartons to give him. I generally just use freezer bags and water now. Occasionally I'll use the vacuum sealer but its usually more trouble than its worth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Clayt, even flounder?
> 
> View attachment 580894


All Right! I was concerned about the airpockets in the attached photo and if it affected the flounder. Just had one of these for lunch today, it was 6 months old and honestly, I could tell no difference from a fresh one


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

That's the test, the whole test, and nothing but the test! Nothing else matters...


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been using Ziplock and water all my adult life and have never had any problems, unless I try to keep it over a year. As far as space is concerned, you don't have to completely fill the bag with water, just add enough water to to displace air pockets and they will stack flat in the freezer. If you are running out of freezer space, you're not eating enough fish.


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

*X2*



Sabine Flounder Pounder said:


> I've been using Ziplock and water all my adult life and have never had any problems, unless I try to keep it over a year. As far as space is concerned, you don't have to completely fill the bag with water, just add enough water to to displace air pockets and they will stack flat in the freezer. If you are running out of freezer space, you're not eating enough fish.


 This is what I do to the T> Learned from my Granpa who usta use milk cartons as well.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

One tip,, using any vacuum sealers,,, add lemon or you favorite spices before vacu-sealing,,,, the vacumm pulls the seasonings into the meat and tastes much better than marinating methods.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26957


----------

